# Soulmate



## Włoskipolak 72

Hello , how do you say soulmate in your language ?

Someone who you feel deeply connected to, but not in a dependent or needy way..

Polish

*bratnia dusza * [ˈbratʲɲa ˈduʃa] , lit. fraternal soul .

brat = brother 
braterski , bratni (adjective)

dusza = soul
duszyczka = little soul

duch = phantom, ghost.

Inherited from Proto-Slavic _*dūšà*_. (N. feminine gender)


----------



## Yendred

In French:
_âme soeur _(literally _sister soul)_


----------



## AmideLanval

The other major Romance languages speak of "twin souls":
Es: alma gemela
It: anima gemella
Pt-Eu: alma gémea


----------



## vianie

Slovak - _spriaznená duša_

cognate and similar words:
_priazeň osudu_ = (lit.) favour of fate
_priať_ (one syllable) = to wish, to favour / _priateľ_ = friend (the one who wishes)
_prijať_ (two syllables) = accept


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Hello , how do you say soulmate in your language ?
> 
> Someone who you feel deeply connected to, but not in a dependent or needy way..
> 
> Polish
> 
> *bratnia dusza * [ˈbratʲɲa ˈduʃa] , lit. fraternal soul .


In Russian the closest translation would be родная душа (rodnáya dushá) ~[ɾɐ'dnaə̟ dʊ'ʂa], literally ~~"kin soul". The term родной (related by blood; native; dear; etc.) may prove pretty difficult to directly translate into English. Cf. Ukr. рідний, Bel. родны. For similar (and probably areal) developments cf. also Kaz. туған, Tat. туган (tuğan), Chuv. тăван "related by blood; native; a dear friend".

(By the way, it would be probably more accurate to transcribe Polish "sz" and Russian "ш" as [ʂ], marking it as generally postalveolar.)


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
we say_ anima gemella _if there's a romance, if not we'd say those two people are _culo e camicia > _backside and shirt (@Yendred don't you French say _cul et chemise/deux culs dans un chemise _too?)
A more regional say goes with _tazza e cucchiaio > _cup and spoon.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's *«αδελφή ψυχή»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfi.p͡s̠i.ˈçi] (both fem.) --> _sister-soul_.

Sometimes when someone is so close to us, we have similar trends and identical way of thinking, s/he's called *«αδελφοποιτός, -ποιτή»* [a.ðe̞l.fo̞.pi.ˈt̠o̞s̠] (masc.), [a.ðe̞l.fo̞.pi.ˈt̠i] (fem.) --> lit. _brother/sister-made_, a compound: MoGr *«αδελφός»** [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) --> _brother_ (see below for its etymology) + MoGr v. *«ποιώ»* [pi.ˈo̞] --> _to produce, make_ < Classical v. *«ποιέω/ποιῶ»** poiéō* (uncontracted)/*poiô* (contracted).

In Byzantine Greek they were called *«σταυραδελφός, -φή» stavradelphós* (masc.), *stavradelphḗ* (fem.) --> _cross-brother/sister_ (the two swore allegiance to each other in the presence of an Orthodox priest, who blessed them with a cross; the two had the obligation to defend and protect one another, especially if they lived at the borders of the empire).

During Ottoman rule, with the same custom the two local chieftains who swore allegiance to each other against the Ottomans, were called *«βλάμηδες»* [ˈvla.mi.ðe̞s̠] (masc. nom. pl.), *«βλάμης»* [ˈvla.mis̠] (masc. nom. sing.) < Alb. vlam, _blood-brother_. The feminine was *«βλάμισσα»* [ˈvla.mi.s̠a].
Also *«μπουραζέρης»* [bu.ɾa.ˈz̠e̞.ɾis̠] (masc.) or *«μπραζέρης»* [bra.ˈz̠e̞.ɾis̠] (masc.) < Alb. burrë --> _man, lord_.
Both «βλάμης» & «μπουραζέρης/μπραζέρης» are obsolete.

***MoGr masc. *«αδελφός»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞s̠] --> _brother_, and with dissimilation *«αδερφός»* [a.ðe̞r.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) < Classical *«ἀδελφός» ădĕlpʰós* (masc.) --> _brother_ a compound: Copulative *«ἀ-» ă-* (PIE *sm̥- zero-grade to *sem- cf. Skt. सनामन् (sanāman), _similar_ (prefix स- san-), Lat. simplex, _single, plain_ (prefix sem-)) + 3rd declension fem. noun *«δελφύς» dĕlpʰús* (nom. sing.), *«δελφύος» dĕlpʰúŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _womb_ (PIE *gʷelbʰu- _womb_ cf. Skt. गर्भ (garbha), _womb_, Av. garəβa- (idem), possibly Proto-Germanic *kalbaz, _calf_).


----------



## alfaalfa

I add _come fratello e sorella/come fratelli/come sorelle > _just like brother and sister/... brothers/... sisters


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> A more regional say goes with _tazza e cucchiaio > _cup and spoon


Hello! I would also say _essere_ _pappa e ciccia (baby food and fat (meat)._ I've never heard_ tazza e cucchiaio. _


----------



## Penyafort

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> we say_ anima gemella _if there's a romance, if not we'd say those two people are _culo e camicia > _backside and shirt



In *Catalan*:

(for romance)
*ànima bessona* = twin soul
*mitja taronja* = half orange

For the "_culo e camicia_" relationship, we'd say 
*cul i merda* 'ass and shit' (when speaking informally), or 
*carn i ungla* 'flesh and nail' (more formal).


----------



## Yendred

alfaalfa said:


> @Yendred don't you French say _cul et chemise_


Yes:
_Ils sont comme cul et chemise._
(literally _they are like ass and shirt_)
Slightly different from _soulmates_, it means they are inseparable (like you wear your shirt against your ass).
The expression is also rather depreciative, while _âme soeur_ is elegant or romantic.



alfaalfa said:


> _deux culs dans une chemise _too?


I've never heard that one.
Indeed, according to Expressio.fr, this particular form was used in the 17th century:
comme cul et chemise - dictionnaire des expressions françaises


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*נפש תאומה* (lit. twin soul)


----------



## alfaalfa

Yendred said:


> Indeed, according to Expressio.fr,


Memories about my old fashioned old French teacher 🙂


----------



## elroy

Arabic: توأم روح (spirit’s twin)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

enaid hoff gytun*
soul dear agreeable
'a pleasant dear soul'


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> In French:
> _âme soeur _(literally _sister soul)_


So in French just like in Greek  _*âme soeur*  = *αδελφή ψυχή *(sister soul)_


AmideLanval said:


> The other major Romance languages speak of "twin souls":
> Es: alma gemela
> It: anima gemella
> Pt-Eu: alma gémea


The Roman languages  *anima gemella, alma gemela*/*gémea* and Hebrew *נפש תאומה*, speak of ''twin souls''.
That's interesting only French language stands out in this case.



vianie said:


> Slovak - _spriaznená duša_
> 
> cognate and similar words:
> _priazeň osudu_ = (lit.) favour of fate
> _priať_ (one syllable) = to wish, to favour / _priateľ_ = friend (the one who wishes)
> _prijať_ (two syllables) = accept


 In Polish we can also say przyjazna dusza = _spriaznená duša ?_



Awwal12 said:


> In Russian the closest translation would be родная душа (rodnáya dushá) ~[ɾɐ'dnaə̟ dʊ'ʂa], literally ~~"kin soul". The term родной (related by blood; native; dear; etc.) may prove pretty difficult to directly translate into English. Cf. Ukr. рідний, Bel. родны. For similar (and probably areal) developments cf. also Kaz. туған, Tat. туган (tuğan), Chuv. тăван "related by blood; native; a dear friend".
> 
> (By the way, it would be probably more accurate to transcribe Polish "sz" and Russian "ш" as [ʂ], marking it as generally postalveolar.)



родной = bratni or rodzimy ? But I can't say rodzima dusza. 




apmoy70 said:


> In Greek it's *«αδελφή ψυχή»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfi.p͡s̠i.ˈçi] (both fem.) --> _sister-soul_.
> 
> Sometimes when someone is so close to us, we have similar trends and identical way of thinking, s/he's called *«αδελφοποιτός, -ποιτή»* [a.ðe̞l.fo̞.pi.ˈt̠o̞s̠] (masc.), [a.ðe̞l.fo̞.pi.ˈt̠i] (fem.) --> lit. _brother/sister-made_, a compound: MoGr *«αδελφός»** [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) --> _brother_ (see below for its etymology) + MoGr v. *«ποιώ»* [pi.ˈo̞] --> _to produce, make_ < Classical v. *«ποιέω/ποιῶ»** poiéō* (uncontracted)/*poiô* (contracted).
> 
> In Byzantine Greek they were called *«σταυραδελφός, -φή» stavradelphós* (masc.), *stavradelphḗ* (fem.) --> _cross-brother/sister_ (the two swore allegiance to each other in the presence of an Orthodox priest, who blessed them with a cross; the two had the obligation to defend and protect one another, especially if they lived at the borders of the empire).
> 
> During Ottoman rule, with the same custom the two local chieftains who swore allegiance to each other against the Ottomans, were called *«βλάμηδες»* [ˈvla.mi.ðe̞s̠] (masc. nom. pl.), *«βλάμης»* [ˈvla.mis̠] (masc. nom. sing.) < Alb. vlam, _blood-brother_. The feminine was *«βλάμισσα»* [ˈvla.mi.s̠a].
> Also *«μπουραζέρης»* [bu.ɾa.ˈz̠e̞.ɾis̠] (masc.) or *«μπραζέρης»* [bra.ˈz̠e̞.ɾis̠] (masc.) < Alb. burrë --> _man, lord_.
> Both «βλάμης» & «μπουραζέρης/μπραζέρης» are obsolete.
> 
> ***MoGr masc. *«αδελφός»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞s̠] --> _brother_, and with dissimilation *«αδερφός»* [a.ðe̞r.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) < Classical *«ἀδελφός» ădĕlpʰós* (masc.) --> _brother_ a compound: Copulative *«ἀ-» ă-* (PIE *sm̥- zero-grade to *sem- cf. Skt. सनामन् (sanāman), _similar_ (prefix स- san-), Lat. simplex, _single, plain_ (prefix sem-)) + 3rd declension fem. noun *«δελφύς» dĕlpʰús* (nom. sing.), *«δελφύος» dĕlpʰúŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _womb_ (PIE *gʷelbʰu- _womb_ cf. Skt. गर्भ (garbha), _womb_, Av. garəβa- (idem), possibly Proto-Germanic *kalbaz, _calf_).


*«αδελφοποιτός, -ποιτή» *  blood brother or a close friend ?



amikama said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> *נפש תאומה* (lit. twin soul)


Romance languages and Hebrew are related in this case: *anima gemella, alma gemela*/*gémea *(twin soul)



elroy said:


> Arabic: توأم روح (spirit’s twin)


توأم الروح وتوأم الشعلة Soul Mates & Twin Flames ?


*Cymraeg/Welsh*


Welsh_Sion said:


> *enaid hoff gytun*
> soul dear agreeable
> 'a pleasant dear soul'


How beautiful it is in Cymraeg/Welsh! 🙂


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> we say_ anima gemella _if there's a romance, if not we'd say those two people are _culo e camicia > _backside and shirt (@Yendred don't you French say _cul et chemise/deux culs dans un chemise _too?)
> A more regional say goes with _tazza e cucchiaio > _cup and spoon.


Grazie ! 
_“cul et chemise” _un legame di grande familiarità fra due persone, al pari di quella specifica parte del corpo e quell’indumento.😄


Penyafort said:


> In *Catalan*:
> 
> (for romance)
> *ànima bessona* = twin soul
> *mitja taronja* = half orange
> 
> For the "_culo e camicia_" relationship, we'd say
> *cul i merda* 'ass and shit' (when speaking informally), or
> *carn i ungla* 'flesh and nail' (more formal).


mitja taronja = mezza arancia

Ets la meva mitja taronja =  You are my other half ?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*enaid hoff gytun*
/'ɛnaɪd ho:f 'gətᵻn/

The least I could do for @Włoskipolak 72 after the compliment! 

_Dziękuję bardzo _


----------



## vianie

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish we can also say przyjazna dusza


That sounds more like priateľská duša or a bit less kamarátska duša, both being a friendly soul. I'm not sure about the direct link between priateľský and przyjacielski.


----------



## Awwal12

vianie said:


> I'm not sure about the direct link between priateľský and przyjacielski.


Well, they're full morphological equivalents (as much as Russian приятельский), and the word *prijateľь "friend" seems to be Proto-Slavic, so...


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> ...
> *«αδελφοποιτός, -ποιτή» *  blood brother or a close friend ?
> ...


A close friend so similar and compatible that the two are like brothers/sisters _brother/sister-made_


----------



## Trisia

Romanian: *suflet pereche*
(lit. pair-soul) two parts of the same whole

Used primarily in a romantic sense, I believe, but not necessarily.

----
*suflet geamăn* (twin soul) supposedly exists, but I've never actually heard it, and I tend to suspect it's a calque of some sort. It's supposed to mean someone who is so like yourself they mirror you in everything, but if you want to express that in Romanian you can use "*alter ego*" (someone alike and/or inseparable/trustworthy friend)

We do have a series of ways to call close friendships such as "*Frate de cruce*" (_sworn brother_), "*tovarăș de arme*" (_brother-in-arms_ or very good friend), "*fârtate*" (_bro_).

"*Și-a găsit sacul peticul*" (_the sack has found its patch_) is one expression for having found your perfect pair, except it means you both share the same bad/annoying traits. I believe one teacher once said it in high-school about my BFF and I, and I can't say they were wrong.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Trisia said:


> Romanian: *suflet pereche*
> (lit. pair-soul) two parts of the same whole
> 
> Used primarily in a romantic sense, I believe, but not necessarily.
> 
> ----
> *suflet geamăn* (twin soul) supposedly exists, but I've never actually heard it, and I tend to suspect it's a calque of some sort. It's supposed to mean someone who is so like yourself they mirror you in everything, but if you want to express that in Romanian you can use "*alter ego*" (someone alike and/or inseparable/trustworthy friend)
> 
> We do have a series of ways to call close friendships such as "*Frate de cruce*" (_sworn brother_), "*tovarăș de arme*" (_brother-in-arms_ or very good friend), "*fârtate*" (_bro_).
> 
> "*Și-a găsit sacul peticul*" (_the sack has found its patch_) is one expression for having found your perfect pair, except it means you both share the same bad/annoying traits. I believe one teacher once said it in high-school about my BFF and I, and I can't say they were wrong.


Thanks !

What's the differnce between  suflet and inimă (duh) ?


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

*sielunkumppani, sieluntoveri *"soul's companion"
*sielunveli* "soul's brother"


----------



## Trisia

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> What's the differnce between  suflet and inimă (duh) ?


You've stumped me a bit.  But I remember this from college! I think.

inimă = heart. Literal and metaphorical.

There is a serious overlap however between suflet and duh, though, and to be honest I don't think I really understand it much, either.

*suflet *= soul, anima - what makes you you -- personality, perceptions, emotions, ethics, etc. Or your essence. It's in the same family as "suflu" (breath). In the Bible, it's how נפש/psyche/ψυχή are translated?
*duh *= spirit - a ghost, djinn, the Holy Spirit or, in the case of humans, the part that's of divine origin or mirroring divinity, the breath of life, etc. In the Bible: a translation for _pneuma_ or רוח (_ruach_)

Since "duh" is a pretty dated word and Romanian at one point tried to steer away from Slavic influence, nowadays "suflet" is used for most things related to a human soul, spirit or otherwise.


----------

